# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  نقض جنائي: جلسة 9 - 5 - 2015 (الإنضمام لجماعة إرهابية)

## hazem mohamed

سوابق قضائية - النقض الجنائي - الطعن رقم 22781 - لسنة 84 قضائية - تاريخ الجلسة 9-5-2015

باسم الشعب 
محكمة النقض 
الدائرة الجنائية 
دائرة السبت (د) 
المؤلفة برئاسة السيد المستشار/ فرحان عبد الحميد بطران نائب رئيس المحكمة. 
وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ سمير سامي وحازم عبد الرؤوف 
وعادل ماجد وطارق سليم 
نواب رئيس المحكمة 
بحضور السيد رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة النقض السيد/ أمين محمد. 
وأمين السر السيد/ موندي عبد السلام.

الوقائع:

اتهمت النيابة العامة كلاً من: 1- .........، 2- ...............، 3- .........., 4- ........., 5- .........، 6- ............، 7- ........، 8- ........، 9- ..............، 10- ..... "حدث"، 11- .......، 12- ......., 13- .......، 14- ........., 15- ......... 16- ....... 17- .........، 18- ........، 19- .......، 20- ........، 21- ....... "حدث"، 22- .........، 23- ........، 24- ......، 25- ........, 26- .......، 27- .......، 28- ......., 29- ......، 30- ......، 31- ......، 32- ...........، 33- ....... "حدث" (طاعنين)، 34- ......، 35- ......، 36- .....، 37- ...... 

في قضية الجناية رقم 10334 لسنة 2013 جنايات قسم ثان المنصورة (المقيدة بالجدول الکلي برقم 2442 لسنة 2013 کلي جنوب المنصورة). 
بوصف أنهم في يوم 30 من أغسطس سنة 2013 بدائرة قسم شرطة ثان المنصورة – محافظة الدقهلية. 

أولا: المتهمون جميعا: 
1- انضموا إلى جماعة أسست على خلاف أحكام القانون "جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابية" الغرض منها الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور "الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 8 من يوليو سنة 2013 والمعمول به اعتباراً من 9 من يوليو سنة 2013" والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها وشاركوا في الاعتداء على الحريات الشخصية للمواطنين وغيرها من الحريات والحقوق العامة التي كفلها الدستور والقانون وإضراراً بالوحدة الوطنية والسلام الاجتماعي مع علمهم بأغراضها وكان الإرهاب هو الوسيلة التي استخدموها في تحقيق تلك الأغراض على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. 

ثانياً: المتهمون من الأول حتى الخامس والثلاثين:- 
اشتركوا وآخرون مجهولون في تجمهر الغرض منه ارتكاب جرائم التعدي على الأشخاص وتخريب الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وكان ذلك باستعمال القوة والعنف حالة كون بعضهم حاملين مفرقعات قنابل يدوية وأسلحة نارية وبيضاء وأدوات من شأنها إحداث الموت إذا استعملت بطبيعتها حجارة وقد وقعت منهم تنفيذاً للغرض المقصود بالتجمهر مع علمهم بهذه الجرائم الآتية:- 

أ- عرضوا للخطر عمداً سلامة وسائل النقل العامة البرية وعطلوا سيرها بأن قاموا بإغلاق شارع الجيش في الاتجاهين على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. 
ب- حازوا وأحرزوا مفرقعات عبوة بها ألعاب نارية وبارود دون الحصول على ترخيص من الجهات المختصة. 
ج- استعملوا وآخرون مجهولون القوة والعنف مع موظفين من رجال الضبط لحملهم بغير حق على الامتناع عن أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفتهم في شأن منع وقوع الجرائم وضبطها بأن ألقوا صوبهم الحجارة والمفرقعات سالفة البيان وأطلقوا تجاههم الأعيرة النارية وتعدى أحدهم بالضرب بأداة سكين على أمين الشرطة/ ....... وقد بلغوا من ذلك مقصدهم بأن تمكن باقي المتهمين المجهولين من الهرب على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. د- روجوا بالقول وحازوا بالذات وبالواسطة محررات ومطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً لأغراض الجماعة المنضمين إليها المبينة بالوصف الأول حال كونها تستخدم الإرهاب لتحقيق الأغراض التي تدعو إليها على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. ه- حازوا وأحرزوا بالذات وبالواسطة بغير ترخيص أسلحة نارية غير مششخنة أسلحة خرطوش وكان ذلك بأحد أماكن التجمعات وبقصد استعمالها في الإخلال بالنظام العام. 
و- حازوا وأحرزوا بالذات وبالواسطة ذخائر مما تستعمل في الأسلحة سالفة الذكر دون أن يكون مرخصاً لهم بحيازتها أو إحرازها وكان ذلك بأحد أماكن التجمعات وبقصد استعمالها في الإخلال بالنظام العام. 
ز- حازوا وأحرزوا بالذات وبالواسطة أسلحة بيضاء سكاكين وأدوات مما تستخدم في الاعتداء على الأشخاص دون أن يوجد لحملها أو حيازتها مسوغ قانوني أو مبرر من الضرورة المهنية أو الحرفية. 
ع- استعرضوا وآخرون مجهولون القوة ولوحوا بالعنف واستخدموها ضد الأهالي بقصد ترويعهم وتخويفهم وكان ذلك حتى يتم إلحاق الأذى المادي والمعنوي بهم حال كون بعضهم حاملاً أسلحة نارية وبيضاء وأدوات معدة للاعتداء على الأشخاص مما ترتب عليه تعريض حياة الأشخاص وسلامتهم للخطر وتكدير الأمن والسكينة العامة. 

ثالثا: المتهمان السادس والثلاثون والسابع والثلاثون 
1- دبروا التجمهر - موضوع التهمة الأولى من البند ثانياً بأن أمدوا المتهمين من الأول حتى الثاني والثلاثين الأموال والعبوات المتفجرة والأسلحة المستخدمة في التجمهر وأعدا لهم خطة لذلك التجمهر وأصدروا لهم التكليفات اللازمة لتحقيق الغرض المقصود منه فوقعت تلك الجرائم المنسوبة إلى سالفي الذكر بناء على ذلك التدبير على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. 
2- اشتركا مع باقي المتهمين من الأول حتى الحادي والثلاثين بطريق التحريض والاتفاق والمساعدة في ارتكاب الجرائم سالفة البيان بأن وجهوا إليهم التعليمات والتكليفات الخاصة بالتجمهر واتفقا معهم على تنفيذها وقدموا إليهم الدعم المادي لشراء الأسلحة وكذا المفرقعات المستخدمة في التجمهر فوقعت تلك الجرائم بناء على ذلك الاتفاق والتحريض وتلك المساعدة على النحو المبين بالتحقيقات. 
وأحالتهم إلى محكمة جنايات المنصورة لمعاقبتهم طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة. 

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت بتاريخ 21 من مايو سنة 2014 وعملاً بالمواد 39، 40، 41/ 1، 86، 86 مکرراً، 86 مکرراً أ/ 2 - 3, 88 مكرراً أ/ 2 - 3، 102/ أ، 102/ج/1، 137 مکرراً/ أ -1-2، 167، 375 مکرر، 375 مکرراً/1 من قانون العقوبات المعدل بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 2011 والمواد 1، 2، 3، 4 من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 بشأن التجمهر المعدل بالقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1968، والمواد 1/ 1 - 6، 25 مکرر/ 1، 26/ 1 - 4 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 المعدل بالقانونين رقمي 26 لسنة 1978، 165 لسنة 1981 والمرسوم بقانون رقم 6 لسنة 2012 والبند رقم "6" من الجدول رقم "1" المرفق والمعدل بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 1756 لسنة 2007 والجدول رقم "2" المرفق والمواد 95, 111، 122/ 2 من القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1996 المعدل بالقانون 126 لسنة 2008 بشأن الطفل مع إعمال مقتضى نص المادتين 17, 32 من قانون العقوبات. حضورياً للمتهمين العاشر والسادس عشر والحادي والعشرين والثالث والثلاثين أولاً: 
بمعاقبة كل من .......، و........ و....... و....... بالسجن لمدة ثلاث سنوات عما أسند إليهم. 

ثانياً: حضورياً بمعاقبة كل من ...........، ............، ............، .........، ...........، ...........، .........، ........، ............، .........., .............، ...........، ..........، .........، ........، ........، ......... و......... و......... و........... و............ و............. و......... و......... و.......... و......... و......... و........ بالسجن المشدد لمدة عشر سنوات وذلك عما أسند إليهم وألزمتهم المصاريف الجنائية. 

ثالثاً: غيابياً للمتهمين الثالث والعشرين والرابع والثلاثين والخامس والثلاثين والسادس والثلاثين والسابع والثلاثين بمعاقبة كل من .......... و............. و........ و........... و.......... بالسجن المؤبد وذلك عما أسند إليهم وألزمتهم المصاريف الجنائية. فطعن المحكوم عليهم ...........، ...........، ............، ........، ........، ..............، ...........، .........، ..........., ..........، ...........، ..........، ..........، ....... "حدث"، ........، ...........، ............ و........ و..........، ..........، و........... و........... و.......... و......... و......... و.......... و............. و......... في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض بتاريخ 16, 17 من يونيه سنة 2014، وأودعت خمس مذكرات بأسباب النقض الأولى بتاريخ 14 من يوليو لسنة 2014 موقع عليها من الأستاذ/ ...... المحامي. والثانية بتاريخ 16 من يوليو لسنة 2014 موقع عليها من الأستاذ/ ......... المحامي. والثالثة بتاريخ 17 من يوليو لسنة 2014 موقع عليها من الأستاذ/ ...... المحامي. والرابعة بتاريخ 17 من يوليو لسنة 2014 موقع عليها من الأستاذ/ ......... المحامي. والخامسة بتاريخ 19 من يوليو لسنة 2014 موقع عليها من الأستاذ/ ...... المحامي. 
وبجلسة اليوم سمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضر الجلسة.


المحكمة:

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وتلاوة تقرير التلخيص والمرافعة والمداولة. 

وحيث أن الطعن المقدم من الطاعنين قد استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون. 

وحيث أن مما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانهم بجرائم الانضمام لجماعة أسست على خلاف أحكام القانون الغرض منها الدعوة إلى تعطيل أحكام الدستور والقوانين ومنع مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها العامة من ممارسة أعمالها والاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطنين والحقوق والحريات العامة وتتخذ الإرهاب وسيلة من الوسائل التي تستخدم في تنفيذ أغراضها وحيازة محررات ومطبوعات تتضمن ترويجًا لأغراض تلك الجماعة والتعدي على موظفين عموميين مع حمل أسلحة وتعريض وسائل النقل العامة للخطر وإحراز وحيازة المفرقعات والأسلحة النارية غير المششخنة وذخائرها والأسلحة البيضاء بأماكن التجمعات بغير ترخيص والتجمهر والبلطجة قد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال ذلك بأن الحكم جاء مجملا في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى والظروف التي لابستها مجهلا للأدلة التي عول عليها في قضائه بالإدانة ولم يدلل على توافر أركان الجرائم التي دان الطاعنين بها وعلى الأخص القصد الجنائي ولم يأت الحكم بشواهد وأدلة مؤدية إلى توافر جريمة الانضمام إلى جماعة أسست على خلاف القانون سوى ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة دون أن تكون معززة بدليل آخر وأدانهم بحيازة مطبوعات ومحررات تتضمن ترويجًا لأغراض الجماعة ولم يبين مضمونها وما حوته من عبارات وألفاظ وأضاف الطاعن الأول بأن الحكم عول ضمن ما عول عليه على تقرير قسم المفرقعات بالحماية المدنية دون بيان مؤداه والأسانيد التي أقيم عليها كما لم يُعن بإزالة التناقض بين الدليلين القولي والفني إذ قرر الشهود بالتحقيقات بأن أحد الطاعنين ألقى عبوة بدائية فأحدثت صوت انفجار شديد في حين أن الثابت بتقرير قسم المفرقعات أن العبوة سليمة ولم تنفجر كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه. 

وحيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين واقعة الدعوى في قوله "من أنه بتاريخ 30/8/2013 رصد الرائد ..... رئيس مباحث قسم شرطة ثاني، ثلاث مظاهرات نظمتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بدائرة القسم، الأولى مكونة من مائتي وخمسون فرد أمام جامع الشناوي والثانية بذات العدد من أمام مسجد السلام والثالثة من أربعمائة شخص أمام مسجد الزراعيين وحملوا جميعًا لافتات تدعم الرئيس المعزول مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة والتقت التظاهرات الثلاثة بشارع الجيش وأغلقوه من الاتجاهين مما أثار استياء أهالي المنطقة وعلى أثر مشادات كلامية فيما بينهم قام المتظاهرون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإلقاء الحجارة وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية من أسلحة نارية خرطوش كانت بحوزتهم صوب قوات الأمن التي تمكنت بمعاونة الأهالي من ضبط المتهمين من الأول حتى الثاني والثلاثين ....... وأثناء الضبط شاهد المتهم الثالث والثلاثين ......... حاملا حقيبة جلدية سوداء أخرج منها عبوة مبتكرة من الألعاب النارية وألقاها صوب القوات فأحدثت صوت انفجار شديد فتم ضبطه وضبط العبوة كما ضبط معه ورق مقوى مدون عليه إشارات رابعة وواجهه بالمضبوطات فأقر له بأن العبوة عبارة عن قنبلة أمده بها المتهمان السادس والثلاثون ...... والسابع والثلاثون ...... وكان برفقته وقتها المتهمان الرابع والثلاثون ..... والخامس والثلاثون ........ كما قرر أنه يكفر عناصر الجيش والشرطة وينتمي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأثناء ضبط الواقعة أصيب أمين الشرطة .......... بسلاح أبيض أحدث به جرح قطعي بالذراع الأيمن وثبت من تقرير قسم المفرقعات أن العبوة المضبوطة تدخل في حكم "المفرقعات" واستند الحكم في ثبوت الواقعة لديه على هذا النحو إلى أدلة استقاها من أقوال شهود الإثبات ومما ثبت بتقرير قسم المفرقعات. لما كان ذلك، وكان القانون قد أوجب في كل حكم بالإدانة أن يشتمل على بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بيانا تتحقق به أركان الجريمة والظروف التي وقعت فيها والأدلة التي استخلصت منها المحكمة ثبوت وقوعها من المتهم وأن تلتزم بإيراد مؤدى تلك الأدلة التي استخلصت منها الإدانة حتى يتضح وجه استدلالها بها وسلامة مأخذها، وإلا كان الحكم قاصرًا. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة 86 من قانون العقوبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 97 لسنة 1992 قد نصت على أنه "يقصد بالإرهاب في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل استخدام للقوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع يلجأ إليه الجاني تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، بهدف الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر إذا كان من شأن ذلك إيذاء الأشخاص أو إلقاء الرعب بينهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حرياتهم وأمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بالاتصالات أو بالأموال أو المباني أو بالأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو منع أو عرقلة ممارسة السلطات العامة أو دور العبادة أو معاهد العلم لأعمالها أو تعطيل الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح" وكانت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 86 مکررا، 86 مکررا (أ) من قانون العقوبات لا تتحقق إلا بتوافر عنصرين أولهما: مادي يتمثل في مظاهر القوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع الحاصلة من الجاني، فالسلوك الإجرامي في جريمة الإرهاب يتخذ شكل العنف بمعناه الواسع بما يشير إليه من معان مختلفة تتضمن استخدام القوة أو التهديد أو الترويع بها على النحو الذي حدده القانون. وثانيهما: يتمثل في القصد الجنائي العام وهو إدراك الجاني لما يفعله وعلمه بشروط الجريمة فيشترط اتجاه إرادة الجاني إلى استخدام القوة أو العنف أو التهديد أو الترويع مع علمه أن هذا السلوك من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى المساس بالحقوق والمصالح التي حددتها المادة 86 سالفة البيان فيشترط أن يكون الهدف من العمل الإرهابي هو الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر وبذلك يشمل كل الأعمال الإجرامية التي تتجه ضد الدولة أو أن يكون من شأنها خلق حالة من الرعب في عقول أشخاص معينين أو لدى جماعات من الأشخاص أو لدى الجمهور العام أو إكراه إحدى السلطات على تغير موقفها سواء بإرغامها على أداء عمل أو الامتناع عنه أو خلق حالة من الأزمة أو خلق حالة تمرد عام أو تهديد الاستقرار أو السلامة أو الوحدة السياسية أو سيادة الدولة، ويستخلص القصد الجنائي من مضمون أعمال الإرهاب التي ارتكبها الجاني والتي اعتبرها المشرع صورة للسلوك الإجرامي ونتيجته. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعنين بجريمة الانضمام لجماعة أسست على خلاف أحكام القانون وتتخذ من الإرهاب وسيلة لتنفيذ الأغراض التي تدعو إليها دون أن يدلل على وجود تلك الجماعة والغرض من تأسيسها قبل انضمامهم إليها، وكيفية انضمامهم لتلك الجماعة وعلمهم بالغرض من تأسيسها كما دانهم بهتافات مناهضة للجيش والشرطة وحيازة مطبوعات ومحررات تتضمن ترويجًا لأغراض تلك الجماعة ولم يبين مضمونها وما حوته من عبارات وألفاظ للوقوف على مدى مطابقتها للأهداف المؤثمة قانونا وما إذا كانت تلك المطبوعات والمحررات معدة للتوزيع أو لاطلاع الغير عليها. كما أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد اقتصر في التدليل على اقتراف الطاعنين لجريمة "الانضمام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الإرهابيين" على ما حصله من أقوال الضابط ......... الضابط بالأمن الوطني من أن تحرياته أكدت انضمامهم للجماعة سالفة الذكر دون أن يورد في هذا الخصوص دليلا يعزز هذه التحريات ويساندها. لما كان ذلك، ولئن كان لمحكمة الموضوع أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على التحريات باعتبارها معززة لما ساقته من أدلة إلا أنها لا تصلح وحدها لأن تكون دليلا بذاته أو قرينة بعينها على الواقعة المراد إثباتها وكان الحكم قد اتخذ من التحريات دليلا وحيدًا على ثبوت التهمة في حق الطاعنين فإنه يكون فضلا عن فساد استدلاله قاصرًا في بيانه. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن جرائم التعدي على الموظفين العموميين المنصوص عليها في المواد 88 مكررا، 137، 137/ 2، 1 مکرر (أ) من قانون العقوبات لا تتحقق إلا إذ توافرت لدى الجاني نية خاصة بالإضافة إلى القصد الجنائي العام تتمثل في انتوائه الحصول من الموظف المعتدى عليه على نتيجة معينة هي أن يؤدي عملاً من أعمال وظيفته لا يحل له أن يؤديه أو أن يستجيب لرغبة المعتدي فيمتنع عن أداء عمل كلف بأدائه مما يتعين معه على الحكم الصادر بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة بعد أن يورد وقائع القوة أو العنف أو التهديد الحاصلة من الجاني بما يكفي لتوافر العنصر المادي لها أن يستظهر من ظروف الواقعة أن غرض الجاني مما وقع منه من أفعال مادية قد انصرف إلى حمل الموظف المعتدى عليه على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته لا يحل له أن يؤديه أو أن يمتنع عن أداء أعمال وظيفته وأنه قد تمكن بما استعمله في حقه من وسائل القوة والعنف أو التهديد من بلوغ مقصده وكان الحكم وإن بين وقائع القوة والعنف الحاصلة من الطاعنين في حق رجال الشرطة المعتدى عليهم إلا أنه لم يستظهر أن غرض الطاعنين مما وقع منهم من أفعال مادية قد انصرف إلى منعهم من أداء أعمال وظيفتهم الأمر الذي يعيبه بالقصور. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن المقصود ببيان واقعة الدعوى التي تطلبتها المادة 310 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية في كل حكم بالإدانة هو أن يثبت قاضي الموضوع في حكمه كل الأفعال والمقاصد التي تتكون منها الجريمة، وكانت جريمة تعريض وسائل النقل العام عمداً أو تعطيل سيرها المؤثمة بنص المادة 167 من قانون العقوبات هي جريمة عمدية يتحقق القصد الجنائي فيها متى تعمد الجاني ارتكاب الفعل المنهي عنه بالصورة التي صورها القانون واتجاه إرادته إلى تعريضها للخطر أو تعطيلها وعلمه بأنه يحدثه بغير حق وهو ما يقتضي أن يتحدث الحكم عنه استقلالاً وأن يكون فيما أورده من وقائع وظروف ما يكفي للدلالة على قيامه. وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعنين بهذه الجريمة واقتصر على القول بأن التظاهرات الثلاثة قد التقت بشارع الجيش وأغلقته من الاتجاهين مما أثار استياء أهالي المنطقة وعلى أثر مشادات كلامية فيما بينهم وبين الأهالي قام المتظاهرون من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإلقاء الحجارة وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية من أسلحة نارية خرطوش كانت بحوزتهم صوب قوات الأمن دون أن يبين نوع وسيلة النقل وكيفية تعريضها للخطر أو تعطيل سيرها وهل هي من وسائل النقل التي كفل القانون حمايتها بالنص المشار إليه أم أنها غير ذلك والأفعال المادية التي أتاها الطاعنون وترتب عليها تعطيل تلك الوسيلة أو تعريضها للخطر وقوفاً على دور كل متهم في ذلك ولم يورد الدليل عليها مردوداً إلى أصل صحيح ثابت بالأوراق ولم يستظهر القصد الجنائي المتطلب في هذه الجريمة كما خلت مدوناته مما يفيد تعمد الطاعنين تعريض وسائل النقل للخطر أو تعطيلها فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور في البيان الموجب لنقضه. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أدان الطاعنين بجريمتي إحراز وحيازة أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير ترخيص وكان من المقرر أن مناط العقاب على جريمة إحراز وحيازة سلاح ناري وذخيرة بغير ترخيص هو الحيازة المادية طالت أم قصرت إذ يتحقق القصد الجنائي العام المتطلب في هذه الجريمة بإدراك وعلم الجاني بأنه يحوز أو يحرز ذلك السلاح وتلك الذخيرة بغير ترخيص وكان الإحراز أو الحيازة في صحيح القانون يتم بالاستيلاء على السلاح أو الذخيرة استيلاء مادياً أو بسط سلطان الجاني عليه مع علمه بأن الاستيلاء أو بسط السلطان واقع على سلاح أو ذخيرة يحظر القانون حيازتهما أو إحرازهما بغير ترخيص. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أطلق القول بقيام المتظاهرين بإطلاق الأعيرة من أسلحة نارية خرطوش صوب قوات الأمن ورتب على ذلك ثبوت حيازتهم وإحرازهم لها دون أن يعن بتحديد من منهم من ثبت في حقه إحراز أو حيازة هذه الأسلحة والذخائر مادياً أو ببسط سلطانه عليه فجاء بذلك قاصراً في بيان الركن المادي في حقهم وكذا القصد الجنائي سيما وأنه لم يضبط أياً منهم محرزاً أو حائزاً لتلك الأسلحة كما خلا من دليل فني يحدد نوع السلاح المستخدم في الإطلاق وصلاحيته للاستعمال وهي من المسائل الفنية البحتة التي لا تستطيع المحكمة أن تشق طريقها فيه بنفسها وسيق في عبارات عامة مجملة مجهلة لا يبين منها حقيقة مقصود الحكم في شأن الواقع المعروض عليه الذي هو مدار الأحكام ولا يحقق الغرض الذي قصده الشارع من إيجاب تسبيبها من الوضوح والبيان والتحديد الأمر الذي يعيبه بالقصور في بيان أركان تلك الجريمة. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة 102 "أ" من قانون العقوبات تنص على أنه يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المشدد كل من أحرز مفرقعات أو حازها أو صنعها أو استوردها قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك ويعتبر في حكم المفرقعات كل مادة تدخل في تركيبها ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية ...." ويبين من هذا النص في صريح عباراته وواضح دلالته أن المشرع قد حظر إحراز أو حيازة أو صنع المفرقعات بكافة صورها وألوانها بغير ترخيص ويسري هذا الحظر على المواد التي تدخل في تركيب المفرقعات والمحددة حصراً بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 7330 لسنة 1994 الصادر بتاريخ 24/7/1994. لما کان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب إيراد الأدلة التي تستند إليها المحكمة وبيان مؤداها في حكمها بياناً كافياً فلا تكفي الإشارة إليها بل ينبغي سرد مضمون كل دليل وذكر مؤداه بطريقة وافية يبين منها مدى تأييده للواقعة، كما اقتنعت بها المحكمة ومبلغ اتساقه مع باقي الأدلة، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه استند إلى تقرير قسم المفرقعات ونقل عنه "أن العبوة المضبوطة تحتوي على ألعاب نارية تدخل في حكم المفرقعات" دون العناية بذكر مؤدى التقرير أو الحالة التي شوهدت عليها العبوة وقت الفحص والمواد التي تدخل في تركيبها والأسانيد التي أقيم عليها – لا يكفي لتحقيق الغاية التي تغياها الشارع من تسبيب الأحكام ولا يمكن محكمة النقض من مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة، كما صار إثباتها في الحكم الأمر الذي يصم الحكم بالقصور الذي يتسع له وجه الطعن. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دان الطاعن العاشر/ ......... والطاعن السادس عشر/ ........ والطاعن الحادي والعشرين/ .......... والطاعن الثالث والثلاثين/ ........ باعتبارهم أطفال. وكانت المادة 101 من قانون الطفل الصادر بالقانون رقم 12* لسنة 1996 المعدل بالقانون رقم 126 لسنة 2008 تنص على أنه "يحكم على الطفل الذي لم يتجاوز سنه خمس عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة إذا ارتكب جريمة بأحد التدابير الآتية: 1- التوبيخ، 2- التسليم، 3- الإلحاق بالتدريب والتأهيل، 4- الإلزام بواجبات معينة، 5- الاختبار القضائي، 6- العمل للمنفعة العامة بما لا يضر صحة الطفل، 7- الإيداع في إحدى المستشفيات المتخصصة، 8- الإيداع في إحدى مؤسسات الرعاية الاجتماعية .. كما نصت المادة 111 منه على "لا يحكم بالإعدام ولا بالسجن المؤبد ولا بالسجن المشدد على المتهم الذي لم يجاوز سنه الثامنة عشرة ميلادية كاملة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ومع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات إذا ارتكب الطفل الذي تجاوزت سنه خمس عشرة سنة جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد يحكم عليه بالسجن وإذا كانت الجريمة عقوبتها السجن يحكم عليه بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر .." وهديا بما سلف فإن تحديد سن الطفل على نحو دقيق يضحى أمراً لازماً لتوقيع العقوبة المناسبة حسبما أوجب القانون. لما كان ذلك، وكانت المادة الثانية من قانون الطفل آنف الذكر قد نصت على أنه "يقصد بالطفل في مجال الرعاية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون كل من لم يتجاوز سنه الثامنة عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة ويكون إثبات السن بموجب شهادة الميلاد أو بطاقة الرقم القومي أو أي مستند رسمي آخر فإذا لم يوجد المستند الرسمي أصلا قدر السن بمعرفة إحدى الجهات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة. لما كان ذلك، وكان الأصل أن تقدير السن هو أمر متعلق بموضوع الدعوى ولا يجوز لمحكمة النقض أن تعرض له إلا أن محل ذلك أن تكون محكمة الموضوع قد تناولت مسألة السن بالبحث والتقدير وأتاحت للمتهم والنيابة العامة إبداء ملاحظاتهما في هذا الشأن، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد أن أثبت في مدوناته مناقشة المحكمة الباحث الاجتماعي للطاعنين العاشر والسادس عشر والثاني والثلاثون وثبت من محضر جلسة المحاكمة مناقشة الباحث الاجتماعي الطاعن الواحد والعشرون إلا أنه لم يعن البتة في مدوناته باستظهار سنّ المحكوم عليهم العاشر والسادس عشر والواحد والعشرون والثالث والثلاثون من خلال وثيقة رسمية أو خبير معين بمعرفة وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة فإنه يكون معيباً بالقصور الذي يعجز محكمة النقض عن مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون على الواقعة – وهو ما يتسع له وجه الطعن. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الحكم يكون معيباً مما يوجب نقضه والإعادة للطاعنين جميعاً وفي جميع التهم المسندة إليهم مادام أن الحكم اعتبرها جرائم مرتبطة وقضى بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها عملاً ينص المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات عدا المحكوم عليهم/ ......، .........، .......، .............، ......... الذين صدر الحكم غيابياً لهم من محكمة الجنايات إذ يبطل حتماً إذا حضر المحكوم عليهم في غيبتهم أو تم القبض عليهم قبل سقوط الحكم بمضي المدة ويعاد نظر الدعوى من جديد أمام المحكمة إعمالا لنص المادة 395 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، وذلك دون حاجة لبحث باقي أوجه الطعن. 

فلهذه الأسباب 

حكمت المحكمة:– بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإعادة القضية إلى محكمة جنايات المنصورة لتحكم فيها من جديد دائرة أخرى للطاعنين جميعاً عدا المحكوم عليهم غيابياً.

----------

